

Google to splurge $82M for airport facility - swohns
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/02/08/google_private_airport/

======
michael_miller
The HN title is misleading. What the article is stating is that Google is
essentially building its own FBO [1] at the airport. There won't be any
additional runways, nor control towers. Just a small (relative to commercial
terminals) terminal and space for Google to store their planes at.

A little bit of background for people who aren't pilots / have never flown
private before: if you're not flying commercial, you fly out of a Fixed Base
Operator at the airport. These are usually on the other side of the airport
from the commercial terminal, and are responsible for filling up planes with
gas and providing hangar or tiedown space. They usually have a nice lounge
area with flatscreen TVs, comfortable seating, and a pilot's lounge with
computers that can be used to file flight plans and check weather. Some of the
nicer ones go so far as to have beds for pilots who are doing a layover, and
offer amenities like free snacks, and movie rooms. These FBOs have (in almost
all cases) no TSA security - you just walk out to your plane and hop in. This
is infinitely nicer than commercial air travel. The people at the FBO actually
want to earn your business and treat you nicely, going out of their way to
help you!

In this case, Google is just contracting with an existing FBO to build a new
building with a lounge area, and building out more hangars to store planes,
both of which will be exclusively for Google's use.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fixed-base_operator>

------
lutusp
> The plan calls for an $82m extension to the San José International Airport
> with hangers [sic] ...

An airport in a closet? Or did they mean _hangars_?

Next question. Where have all the proofreaders gone?

~~~
sliverstorm
_Where have all the proofreaders gone?_

The same place the investigative reporters have gone. We get what we deserve.

------
giblfiz
"Google's executive jets – of which is has at least eight – carry very few
people in great luxury, with the larger aircraft in the Chocolate Factory's
fleet coming equipped with double beds"

Chocolate Factory? What the hell is going on with this article?

~~~
mpclark
It's The Register's friendly name for Google, and comes from -- I think --
Willy Wonka's chocolate factory, an impenetrable monolith where nothing was
what it seemed and anything could happen.

------
sswezey
Misleading title, forgot the 'exec enclave'. Google is purchasing a lease for
hangers and terminal space. They are _not_ buying an airport.

------
manish
Is it an extension to San José International Airport, or exclusive airport for
google? How does that work out? I am confused by "The companies would be
granted a 50-year lease and pay an estimated $2.6m in annual rent, along with
an estimated $400,000 in fuel-flow fees and between $70,000 and $300,000 in
new taxes."

~~~
sliverstorm
I believe this means they are paying rent to the city for the land, which
explains why San Jose is excited that it would bring in revenue.

I'm inferring the city is the recipient of rent, because the statement about
rent is lumped in with fuel fees and taxes, which are already doubtless going
to the city.

